# ? Joint compound through an airless Graco X7 Magnum paint sprayer?



## AaronL (Nov 6, 2021)

Has anyone successfully sprayed joint compound through a paint sprayer ?


----------



## Kingofheartsdrywall (Dec 5, 2021)

AaronL said:


> Has anyone successfully sprayed joint compound through a paint sprayer ?


i wouldnt. those sprayers are not build to last. they have a lifetime on them, usually between 150L-250L of paint,. compound will destroy them in seconds.


----------



## Mark Fuqua (Oct 11, 2018)

Very few sprayers will pump mud. Graco Mark IV and Graco Mark V will, as they have their ball valve at the bottom of the throat and very strong motors/parts. But they are pricey 5K plus new.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You can try and see if you're machine will break down. Use watered down mud 50 water 50 joint compound. If it does work you can only spray very small jobs and be prepared to pay repair costs in case it breaks.

I read up on the machine and it doesn't look good. It can only handle 100 to 150 gallons before breaking down so that's like 12 or so buckets of joint compound not counting cleaning. You need a big rig and it needs a lot of horse power. That one does not have the horse power it sprays too slowly and doesn't build up enough pressure. Drywall mud is heavy so you need more psi to shoot it.

I used to spray with an old Gm 10000 paint sprayer they go for about $2000 used. Expect to pay repair costs up front and you'll be having a lot of down time due to repairs. If you can't afford the 5k to buy a dedicated sprayer you can use this one to get your foot in the door.

It might be better to take a small loan and buy a mark 4 or something more expencive. I still have my gm 10,000 just in case any of my other machines break down and the others are being used and we need to rush a spare to a job site. Also expect a lot of repair and you might need to do small modifications like replace the piston ball with one that can take drywall mud instead of various paints.

Here's a video of my old GM 10000 breaking down hahaha. The gaskets would wear down quickly since we sprayed joint compound. 









Graco GM 10000 Broken piston/ gasket







youtube.com


----------

